# Spring Stick Harvest



## Alaska Rabologist (Jun 27, 2014)

No bears, bugs or moose encountered while harvesting just over 200 Diamond Willow sticks this weekend... This will keep me busy for a spell...


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Dang, just about a lifetime supply. Any way to tell which have the best pattern w/o de-barking?


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That's a really nice haul. Do you sell that much?

Rodney


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

those are shanks we don't get this side of the pond, looks like you are going to be busy.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

200?! I agree with gdenby,dang!


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

That photo reminds me of a beaver lodge on a bank.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

That's a great stack of sticks. One that will keep you busy. Diamond willow makes a great looking cane or walking stick.


----------



## Alaska Rabologist (Jun 27, 2014)

Gdenby - With regards to "telling which has the best pattern prior to de-barking".... It can be somewhat predictable based on the the bark texture and diamond pattern... The rougher bark is generally indicative of more pronounced diamond patterns and generally have thicker heartwood.... whereas the smoother bark has less defined diamonds and thicker sap wood and are a bit more bland.... One thing that Diamond Willow pickers generally overlook is the dead stuff... Some of the best Diamond Willow can be found by harvesting the dead stuff that is still standing and in some cases even lying on the ground in a state of decay.... Some of the best "raised" Diamond Willow cane/sticks cane be made from these pieces...the heartwood is rot resistant and therefore can with stand the element for a quite a spell.... another benefit of harvesting the dead stuff is there is little to no drying time... I will post some detailed photos later [when I get back to the shop] to show more detail to help clarify....

Rodney - With regards to how much of it do I sell?..... Depends on the year, but generally around 275-300 pieces per year...

LilysDad - The photo of the critter; I took from our local Cabella's store.... they have some wildlife mounts displayed and I thought this little guy would be fitting.....


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good information. Thank you.

I've been toying with the idea of trying to sell a few sticks but have been pessimistic about the market for them due to the sheer amount of people selling them on the internet.

My sticks do get compliments when I'm out using them so it might be worthwhile to try selling some. Besides I enjoy making them but can only use so many.

Rodney


----------



## Alaska Rabologist (Jun 27, 2014)

With regards to determining patterns prior to de-barking - Here are a couple before and after photos....

Photo 1 is the same stick as photo 2 after debarking....

Photo 3 is the same stick as photo 4 prior to debarking....


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Isn't it amazing how something like a fungus can become something wonderful?


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Batakali said:


> Isn't it amazing how something like a fungus can become something wonderful?


Yes it is. Some morels, a little salt and butter....

Spalted wood is a result of fungal activity in wood too.

Rodney


----------

